
AT&T, Verizon Subscribers Exposed as Mobile Bills Turn Up on the Open Web - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/att-verizon-subscribers-exposed-mobile-bills/150867/
======
nesky
Nothing in this article mentions AT&T or Verizon but in fact accuses Sprint of
the leak.

------
java-man
Nothing will change unless we fine these companies. Let's say $1000.00 for
each leaked account or name.

